# 打扫卫生 / 打扫干净



## kyotan

大家好。

请问。有没有什么不一样，打扫卫生　和　打扫干净？

If you use one more often than the other, please let me know.

谢谢。


----------



## lekal

打扫卫生 = do the cleaning
打扫干净= make some place clean


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Actually 打扫卫生 is a 病句 because 卫生 can't be 打扫ed. A room, a yard etc. could be 打扫ed. 
打扫房间，打扫庭院。

But 打扫卫生 is so much often used that it is not seen as incorrect. Its meaning is just 打扫.

打扫干净 means 打扫使干净。
把院子打扫干净。
把院子打扫卫生。
在院子里打扫干净。
在院子里打扫卫生=打扫院子


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> Actually 打扫卫生 is a 病句 because 卫生 can't be 打扫ed.


打扫卫生 is such a common phrase that nobody cannot say it is "wrong" (病句). We can see it as a "fixed expression".

To OP, you have to learn the difference in contexts. 打扫干净 and 打扫卫生 has different structures and usages. Both are common.


----------



## Skatinginbc

This was the first time I encountered 打扫卫生, and I immediately saw it as a 病句 because at first I thought 卫生 was used as a noun and it did not make sense to me.  After some thoughts, I guessed 卫生 serves as an adjective here (as in 不卫生, 很卫生), so 打扫 (verb) + 卫生 (adjective) is structurally parallel to 打扫 (verb) + 干净 (adjective).
打扫干净 = 打扫使其干净
打扫卫生 = 打扫使其卫生


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 把院子打扫干净。
> 把院子打扫卫生。


Then again, if my guess (打扫卫生 = 打扫使其卫生) were correct, its usage should have been the same as 打扫干净 (= 打扫使其干净).  My guess was wrong after all.  So I came to a conclusion: 打扫卫生 is indeed a 病句.


----------



## SuperXW

都说了是fixed expression……not a 病句……你们是不是native speaker啊？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这个啊，有些搭配确实是"存在语病"的。但习之既久，积非成是，错的也就不算错了。不过分析时，还是得指出其不合理的本质来。

（不过在不考虑积非成是的前提下，关于打扫卫生是不是病句，还是有点争议。我个人倾向于认为是病句。）


----------



## SuperXW

第一，没人说“打扫卫生”是个句子啊，这是个词组罢了，何来“病句”啊？
第二，汉语里没有“固定搭配”“习惯用语”之类的吗？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

病句只是习惯说法，就是搭配不当了。反正打扫和卫生搭配起来有点奇怪。

固定搭配习惯用语这东西，我觉得可以分成两类。一类是逻辑通顺的，比如吃茶和喝茶。古人和现代某些方言区，习惯用吃字和茶酒等搭配，说吃茶吃酒，我觉得这个就属于搭配习惯。吃茶和喝茶，怎么说都对，无非是习惯用法不同。再比如半流体的粥，吃粥和喝粥似乎都很常见。

另一类其实是逻辑上不怎么通顺的，但是人们都这么说，也就默认正确了。比如打扫卫生，比如最……之一，细分析都有逻辑问题。这个就属于积非成是的。


----------



## John Sebastián

打扫=掃除する（動詞）
卫生=衛生（名詞）、衛生的（形容詞）
打扫卫生、これ考えてみれば衛生を掃除するというのはロジックがない言い方ですけど、実は「✖✖の衛生を掃除する」の✖✖を略するということです。
例えば、打扫教室卫生＝教室の衛生を掃除する＝教室を掃除して衛生的になる。
この略する言い方は日常生活によく使われています。

一方、打扫干净＝掃除して清潔にさせる。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 另一类其实是逻辑上不怎么通顺的，但是人们都这么说，也就默认正确了。比如打扫卫生，比如最……之一，细分析都有逻辑问题。这个就属于积非成是的。


你分那两类，第一类其实是含义有出入（“吃”的含义不符合“喝”的动作），第二类是语法有出入，按道理说都属于“不通顺”。
如果通顺，就不用叫“固定搭配”了。既然“积非成是”了，那就是“是”了。总之，我认为它们属于很地道标准的汉语词组/短语，叫“病句”是不妥的。

“打扫卫生”让人觉得很特殊，我猜主要是动词适用范围窄的问题。
对比一下“做保洁”“搞卫生”，仅从词性看，“打扫卫生”的结构并不特殊。
但“做”“搞”的适用范围广。
做保洁 = 做保洁工作；做 后可以接工作的缩略语，如 做，做客服，做保安…… 所以 做保洁 不奇怪。
搞卫生 = 搞卫生工作；搞 后也可以接工作的缩略语，如 搞清洁=搞清洁工作，搞环保=搞环保建设……所以也不太奇怪。
但“打扫”这个动词，后面只接对象宾语或状态补语，“打扫卫生”就成了特别的存在。
好像是这样。


----------



## lekal

It's very interesting. Actually I never thought it's anything odd or wrong with 打扫卫生 before. 
但是我搜索了一下，竟然发现学术界曾为它是否是病句，而激烈讨论过。
当然目前结论是，这个表达没错。
类似词语挺多的，有
打扫卫生，恢复疲劳，救火，吃食堂……


----------



## John Sebastián

因为言有尽而意无穷，比起“灭火”，“救火”就更有人文主义情怀


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

那再举个例子。量词。一只猪，一头猪，意思完全一样，但用词习惯不同。这就符合逻辑的。

打扫卫生不符合逻辑。
即使把卫生名词化，变成卫生工作、卫生环境、卫生任务，和打扫这个词依然搭配不起来。
唯一能使这个搭配合理化的办法，如skating 所说，就是认为卫生是和干净一样的形容词，打扫卫生是动补结构。
打扫卫生=打扫使之卫生
但实际上，我们日常生活中不是这么用这个词的。还是讲不通。

做保安等，是做某个工作、或者做某个职业的搭配，很符合习惯。


----------



## SuperXW

如lekal所说，这类“不合逻辑”的“固定词组/习惯用语”很常见，而且我相信在任何语言中都有，我觉得不能它们说成病句。


----------



## Skatinginbc

汉典未收录“打扫卫生”。國語詞典也未收錄"打掃衛生"。我是古代穿越來的, 未聽過"打掃衛生", 也不知所云。我可以接受它用為名詞短語 (e.g., 打掃衛生由我負責 ==> 打掃 (gerund) 與 衛生 (gerund)), 但用作動詞短語, 就莫明其妙了。

救火!! (命令句)
打掃乾淨!! (命令句)
打掃衛生!! (命令句) ==> 通嗎？ 還是病句？


lekal said:


> 恢复疲劳，救火，吃食堂……


恢复(from)疲劳，救(= 制止、阻止)火, 吃(at)食堂


John Sebastián said:


> 因为言有尽而意无穷，比起“灭火”，“救火”就更有人文主义情怀


This reflects its structural ambiguity in that “救火” can be alternatively analyzed as “救(from)火” (to rescue from fire).  The orthodox interpretation is 救(= 制止、阻止)火, however.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 汉典未收录“打扫卫生”。國語詞典也未收錄"打掃衛生"。我是古代穿越來的, 未聽過"打掃衛生", 也不知所云。我可以接受它用為名詞短語 (e.g., 打掃衛生由我負責 ==> 打掃 (gerund) 與 衛生 (gerund)), 但用作動詞短語, 就莫明其妙了。


我愿意相信你只是不在中国大陆生活而已，但我有时也怀疑你是古代穿越来的。没听过可以百度呀~
动词短语也可以做呀：“你去打扫卫生。”“我正在打扫卫生。”“我们打扫卫生吧！”


----------



## John Sebastián

个人觉得，形成这样的讨论，多半有西方文化渗透的原因。
西方语言重结构、规则，而汉字自古以来都是意象的，在保有逻辑的前提下，并不太讲究所谓的“语法”，而且说的语言和写的文字基本上没有太大出入。
现代汉语受西方文化影响，形成了一套语法体系，也渐渐有了“我昨天问了他是否听过去年我和他的弟弟在中国看的U2演唱会上主唱弹的那首我觉得你应该会喜欢的曲子”这样复杂的书面文字。但同时，在口头上，由于自身文化根深蒂固的影响，一些看似不符合西方语法规则的语言，依然是在口口相传，也用在了文字上。


----------



## fyl

按照我的语感，“卫生”这个词可能和上世纪各种“讲卫生”的运动有关，由宣传口号引入口语，但具体的历史细节我也不清楚。
大陆不但有“打扫卫生”的说法，甚至可以说“打扫房间的卫生”。“卫生”肯定是个名词。


----------



## lekal

打扫卫生这个词，使用频率非常高，远远高于救火、恢复疲劳、打扫干净等。
基本上 7岁到18岁这12年上学期间，除了休息放假，每天都会说到或听到 打扫卫生。因为每天都要有学生轮流值日打扫卫生的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

打扫卫生是新词汇啊，至多追溯到民国时期，猜测就是因翻译而产生。在此之前，卫生的和养生是近义词。

另外，打扫卫生这个词汇所表达的意思，原来就有，比如清洁收拾整理，最终却完成了对那些词汇的部分替代，也是很有意思的。


----------



## kyotan

感谢各位的回复!


----------



## Zooplankton

John Sebastián said:


> 个人觉得，形成这样的讨论，多半有西方文化渗透的原因。
> 西方语言重结构、规则，而汉字自古以来都是意象的，在保有逻辑的前提下，并不太讲究所谓的“语法”，而且说的语言和写的文字基本上没有太大出入。
> 现代汉语受西方文化影响，形成了一套语法体系，也渐渐有了“我昨天问了他是否听过去年我和他的弟弟在中国看的U2演唱会上主唱弹的那首我觉得你应该会喜欢的曲子”这样复杂的书面文字。但同时，在口头上，由于自身文化根深蒂固的影响，一些看似不符合西方语法规则的语言，依然是在口口相传，也用在了文字上。



我感觉，现代汉语引入了很多英语的语法，但是没有引入介词。中文的介词多数都是搭配使用的，在...里面，在...外面，之类的。而介词，在不表意的情况下，其实不重要，你们英语都很好，可能没感觉，但对像我这样的接近成年才学英语的人，听清英语中的介词是极困难的，原因就在于英语中的介词如果不表意的话，都是轻读，说白了，当一组词变成了固定搭配，有没有这个介词，其实不重要。

我认为，加上介词，应该是下面这样：
打扫for卫生，恢复from疲劳，救against火，吃in食堂，肉夹in馍


----------



## John Sebastián

蛮有意思的，介词在句子里的确是相对轻读。
但我觉得这几个词组应该都是约定俗成的，而并不是说介词不重要。比如“吃食堂”，我想这是出自计划经济时代。对我们来说，民以食为天，那时候大家要吃饭基本就是奔去食堂一起吃，食堂也就可以算当时人们难得的交流场所，所以是句烟火气十足的话，不必特意说“在食堂吃饭”。但在别的就餐场所，就得加上“在”了，比如餐厅，因为“吃餐厅”从不会被大家口口相传，所以说“在餐厅吃饭”，当然如果你想显得亲切一点，你也可以说“下馆子”。


----------



## ideys

干净 is adj，while 卫生 can be a noun, sometimes adj。
noun，如：个人卫生，卫生状况
adj，不卫生，很卫生
And 打扫卫生 is a very common daily phrase , no doubt about it is correct.
you can even add some modification to make it more specific, 如：打扫一下你们宿舍的卫生


----------



## Peter Guo

我觉得“打扫卫生”其实不算是病句，首先它不是独立成句的。
其次，“卫生”在这里应该是一个名词，指代的是某个地方的环境、干净程度（或者有更确切的词，我还没想出来）。
比方说：
我在打扫这里的卫生。
注意一下房间的卫生。
如果是这样的话，那么卫生就会是一个可以被打扫的东西了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Peter Guo said:


> “卫生”在这里应该是一个名词，指代的是某个地方的环境、干净程度（或者有更确切的词，我还没想出来）。比方说：我在打扫这里的卫生...卫生就会是一个可以被打扫的东西了。


某地環境？ *這裡的衛生（=環境）熱鬧喧嘩？ 乾淨程度？ *我在打掃這裡的乾淨程度？ 沒想出來？ 我是門外漢，無法理解你們沒想出來的東西。尚請各位幫忙解釋打掃某地衛生的"衛生"究竟是什麼東西。


----------



## SuperXW

学术界讨论过，我们再讨论一次。


Skatinginbc said:


> 恢复(from)疲劳，救(= 制止、阻止)火, 吃(at)食堂
> This reflects its structural ambiguity in that “救火” can be alternatively analyzed as “救(from)火” (to rescue from fire).  The orthodox interpretation is 救(= 制止、阻止)火...





Zooplankton said:


> 我感觉，现代汉语引入了很多英语的语法，但是没有引入介词。中文的介词多数都是搭配使用的，在...里面，在...外面，之类的。而介词，在不表意的情况下，其实不重要，你们英语都很好，可能没感觉，但对像我这样的接近成年才学英语的人，听清英语中的介词是极困难的，原因就在于英语中的介词如果不表意的话，都是轻读，说白了，当一组词变成了固定搭配，有没有这个介词，其实不重要。
> 
> 我认为，加上介词，应该是下面这样：
> 打扫for卫生，恢复from疲劳，救against火，吃in食堂，肉夹in馍


很有意思的观点，不过我觉得在汉语逻辑中，大部分给人感觉并不是省略了介词。非说省略的话，似乎是这样省的：
*恢复疲劳*所损耗的体力
*吃食堂*里的东西
有*肉夹*在里面的*馍*
所以我还是认为这些就是习惯搭配、固定用法，就是不符合一般规律的用法。
用*打扫*的方法做*卫生*
只留下了最关键的词，省略其它的，形成了这些固定用法。


----------



## Zooplankton

你的推测我感觉也很不错，比较符合汉语的意境。

不过，一来，救火何解？二来，有人推测肉夹馍是来自肉夹*于*馍，恰好是省略了介词*于*。在现代汉语中，于作介词已经很少用了，除了一些说话文绉绉的人还会用。

但你的观点很有那种意境的感觉，比如古诗里面的词汇组合，而且也让我想起了著名的Chinglish，long time no see，外国人用这个明显的病句来打招呼，我感觉是因为这句话很有意境。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 恢复(from)疲劳，救(= 制止、阻止)火, 吃(at)食堂...“救(from)火”





SuperXW said:


> 感觉并不是省略了介词。


I didn't mean that a Chinese preposition (e.g., 在, 從) is omitted.  I wrote "from, at" in English after all.  Nor did I mean that an English preposition is omitted.  Those Chinese words are obviously not created with English in mind.  What I tried to point out is the semantic relationship between the verb (e.g., 救) and the noun (e.g., 災, 難, 急):
救(from)災 = 救濟*受災的*人民 rescue people _*from* a calamity_, help people who are suffering *from* _a calamity_.  
救(in)急 = 救濟*急難中的*人 help people _*in* dire need_.


----------



## stephenlearner

在那个年代，甚至在现代，我们常常能听到或看到这样的宣传口号：讲文明，讲卫生，讲政治，讲科学，讲安全，等等。所以，卫生，已经有了政治含义，与其他大词并列，会经常出现在政府文件里。既然“卫生”如此频繁出现，而且又如此重要，那么就需要一个合适的动词与之搭配。哪个动词呢？“搞”么？在那个年代是有些粗鄙的。做么？可以，但是好像不太具体，可能也会理解为做个人卫生，比如刷牙洗脸之类的。

比如下面的句子，我感觉“做卫生”都是可以的，但是没有“打扫卫生”那么具体和直接。
_班主任老师说：同学们，你们下课做卫生啊。
居委会说：同志们，领导要来视察，我们下午在街道做卫生啊。_

除了打扫，搞，做，我想不起来还有哪些词能和“卫生”形成动宾关系，并且符合上面的语境。

当然，上面的例句可以改成“打扫教室”，“打扫街道”，但是似乎少了些高大上的感觉。可能在当时，卫生就是一个高大上的词。
_班主任老师说：同学们，你们下课打扫教室啊。
居委会说：同志们，领导要来视察，我们下午打扫街道啊。_

换成“打扫卫生”，不但会提升高大上的感觉，而且内涵比“打扫教室”、“打扫街道”更广一些。“打扫教室”和“打扫街道”就只是扫一扫而已，但是“打扫卫生”除了扫一扫，似乎还包括其他内容。
_班主任老师说：同学们，你们下课打扫卫生啊。
居委会说：同志们，领导要来视察，我们下午在街道打扫卫生啊。_

---------------------
让打扫与卫生形成动宾关系，我猜测，是当时的政治产物，是政治对语言逻辑的“强暴”吧。

此外，只有引入西方科学之后，国人才有了卫生的概念，古代人打扫庭院只是为了干净整洁，看着舒心，并无细菌、病毒之概念。在当时那个年代，普通百姓仍然与古人无异，对于卫生并无多大认识。所以，政府才会重视，才想要通过宣传使广大群众认识到“卫生”的重要性，才会让卫生上升到如此高的位置。


----------



## Lianxin

以前有些学者曾批评“_打扫卫生_”、“恢复疲劳”、“养病”之类的说法不合逻辑,结果却是这些说法依然我行我素。


----------



## QQTO

kyotan said:


> 大家好。
> 
> 请问。有没有什么不一样，打扫卫生　和　打扫干净？
> 
> If you use one more often than the other, please let me know.
> 
> 谢谢。


打扫卫生 means do the cleaning, 打扫干净 is a verb, you cannot just say 打扫干净, it has to be 把....打扫干净，example,把房间打扫干净，把厕所打扫干净。


----------



## Skatinginbc

QQTO said:


> 打扫卫生 means do the cleaning


那麼， 
打掃衛生 (Do the cleaning)!! (命令句) ==> 通嗎？


QQTO said:


> you cannot just say 打扫干净


那麼， 
打掃乾淨!! (命令句) ==> 不通嗎？


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 那麼，
> 打掃衛生 (Do the cleaning)!! (命令句) ==> 通嗎？


虽然很少有只说这四个字的（感觉像在部队），但以下都很常见：
快打扫卫生！
现在开始打扫卫生！
你怎么不打扫卫生？
我在打扫卫生。


----------



## albert_laosong

打扫卫生可能确实不太合逻辑，但非常常用，都是中国人不会为这个还吵吧。看来没有真实语境，凭空想象，一些本来挺正常的话凭空咂摸都容易越咂摸越有问题，让老外觉得这中国话咋这么不靠谱

从小上学，老师就经常布置任务：谁谁谁今天留下来打扫卫生。或者，昨天是谁负责打扫卫生啊？窗子怎么都没擦？
快过年了，老婆宣布，明天我们打扫卫生。
所以打扫卫生一般是指整个屋子的清洁，特别是例行的那种，而不一定屋子本身特别脏之类。
对了，打扫卫生和打扫除是同义的，上面的打扫卫生都可以替换为打扫除，但打扫卫生我觉得还是更顺口一点儿。

打扫干净则是针对某个地方所存在的具体的垃圾或脏东西：赶快把你扔的这些打扫干净！（聚会之后，妈妈交待）把客厅打扫干净再睡觉。


----------



## albert_laosong

Lianxin said:


> 以前有些学者曾批评“_打扫卫生_”、“恢复疲劳”、“养病”之类的说法不合逻辑,结果却是这些说法依然我行我素。


嗯，不说不注意，一说确实是挺不符合逻辑的：），但这就是语言魅力所在吧。


----------



## albert_laosong

John Sebastián said:


> 西方语言重结构、规则，而汉字自古以来都是意象的，在保有逻辑的前提下，并不太讲究所谓的“语法”，而且说的语言和写的文字基本上没有太大出入。现代汉语受西方文化影响，形成了一套语法体系，也渐渐有了“我昨天问了他是否听过去年我和他的弟弟在中国看的U2演唱会上主唱弹的那首我觉得你应该会喜欢的曲子”这样复杂的书面文字。但同时，在口头上，由于自身文化根深蒂固的影响，一些看似不符合西方语法规则的语言，依然是在口口相传，也用在了文字上。


我觉得现代汉语受西方文化影响应该不大吧，现代汉语我觉得应该就是在白话文基础上发展起来，刚查了一下，从唐宋时期，我们现在说的白话文就已经在当时口语的基础上发展起来了：
白话文是指“汉语书面语”的一种。它是唐宋以来在口语的基础上形成的，起初只用于通俗文学作品，如唐代的变文，宋、元、明、清的话本、小说等，及宋元以后的部分学术著作和官方文书。到‘五四’新文化运动以后，才在全社会上普遍应用的。
也就是说现代汉语（包括书面语和口语）都是在五四运动之后，采用了中国古代的白话文而形成的。不过，白话文和古代口语的区别是怎样的，我还是不太了解，你说的“而且说的语言和写的文字基本上没有太大出入”是指古代文言文那种吗？就是说古代时候老百姓的口语也是和文言文相似那种？如果是这样的话，好像太拗口了吧

然后，“我昨天问了他是否听过去年我和他的弟弟在中国看的U2演唱会上主唱弹的那首我觉得你应该会喜欢的曲子”这种长句，应该会被认为是翻译腔，不被认为符合中文习惯的语句吧？



John Sebastián said:


> 蛮有意思的，介词在句子里的确是相对轻读。
> 但我觉得这几个词组应该都是约定俗成的，而并不是说介词不重要。比如“吃食堂”，我想这是出自计划经济时代。对我们来说，民以食为天，那时候大家要吃饭基本就是奔去食堂一起吃，食堂也就可以算当时人们难得的交流场所，所以是句烟火气十足的话，不必特意说“在食堂吃饭”。但在别的就餐场所，就得加上“在”了，比如餐厅，因为“吃餐厅”从不会被大家口口相传，所以说“在餐厅吃饭”，当然如果你想显得亲切一点，你也可以说“下馆子”。


嗯，同意，普通劳动人民才会创造出来“吃食堂”这么接地气的词儿。我觉得一个expression是否被流传下去，应该说着方便、顺口，不会产生歧义，只要符合这几条的，即便不太符合语法也是会被保留下来的。例如英语中也有很多不符合语法，但实际读着很顺口的expression，包括介词后面按说跟名词，但也有介词例如as后面跟形容词的。
我时常会有英文表意能力强于现代汉语的感觉，我觉得是因为英文作为连续两个世界最强国的语言，经过了比较充分的发展，语言的发达和社会政治经济的发展相联系的，相对落后的国家，各种社会关系比较简单，从而对语言发展也没有很高的要求，社会越发达，对语言发展要求越高，而现代汉语在民国之初有了一个大发展，然后又到近20年又有一个大发展，创造了很多很生动、表意能力很强的新词，我觉得还需要经过多次这样的发展，才能让现代汉语充分发展起来，否则总感觉现代汉语的魅力还比不上古汉语。


----------

